# Camera stolen during our stay at Westgate Branson Woods.



## dougp26364 (Aug 6, 2007)

Having traveled quite a bit since '98, I'm ashamed to admit that I took our security at a timeshare just a little to lightly this time. 

During our last day at Westgate Branson Woods we decided to drive out to Mansfield, MO to visit the Laura Ingells Wilder house and museum. When leaving the unit I decided to leave my larger camera, a Kodak Z740, in the unit and take the smaller Canon pocket camera I had purchased a couple of weeks ago. I left it on the dining room table that was right next to the door. This was on a Sunday which is one of the check in/out days at this resort. 

As we were only staying for three nights we decided to pack that evening for an early departure the next day. That's when we discovered the camera, case and assorted extras in that case were missing. Security was notified and they came out to take the report. As the locks are electronic, they were able to check the lock to see if/who had accessed it. What got my attention was when I was asked if I had needed anyone to let me in that day. Of course we did not as we were gone from 9:00 AM until 4:30 PM and our keys had worked just fine since we had been there. 

At any rate, the camera is gone but hopefully by reporting it relatively soon they can figure out who took it and get rid of them. One other thing that bothered me when checking out this morning was an off hand comment by the Westgate staff. I made note that they were exceptionally busy for a non-check in/out day. He said a lot of it had to do with people who had left yesterday and discovered while unpacking that they had left things behind. Which got me to thinking, left behind or had them stolen and didn't notice they were missing until they got home.

At any rate, even if you're a seasoned traveler DON'T FORGET to put any valuable at least into a locked suitecase, out of sight and out of easy reach. It might just make it hard enough that no one wants to risk going into your unit to see what they can quickly find and take while your gone.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 6, 2007)

It must feel awful to lose a computer or digital camera as there is so much personal stuff in there.  Yours was stolen but here is a tip that can help in case you lose your camera.  Photograph a piece of paper with your name, address and cell phone number in big letters and make it your first picture so, if someone finds the camera, they may contact you and will make arrangements to send it back.  A business card with the case would be helpful too.  Some people will return it.

I hope you didn't lose too many pictures of your vacation.


----------



## Judy999 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Stolen Camera*

Do you think that someone had a card to your room and just opened it - such as housekeeping or maintenance?

What is your guess as to who might have stolen the camera?  I am concerned as we leave things in our unit all the time with the door locked.

Judy


----------



## bobcat (Aug 7, 2007)

Judy999 said:


> Do you think that someone had a card to your room and just opened it - such as housekeeping or maintenance?
> 
> What is your guess as to who might have stolen the camera?  I am concerned as we leave things in our unit all the time with the door locked.
> 
> Judy



I would put a claim in with the resort. Let the trading Co know also. I would also call local police dept. and report it. If the resort does not want to pay the claim, I would tell them I am going to the local papers and tell my story. You reported to two places ,you should be safe. The resort told you some one went into your unit. That said,it is the resorts fault. I never heard of  a resort allowing people into a unit after they left. It sounds more like someone working there is doing it. The resort told you they have had this problem. It is their problem. They do not want you to go to local police or the paper. I would even call my lawyer if they do not pay and let them pay your legal fees. Did you ever think if one of your love ones were in the unit when it happened. They could have been in danger.I am just bringing up a point. Glad everybody is safe.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 7, 2007)

The downside to putting your personal info on your camera is that now the thief and  fellow associates know where you live and that your house is probably unoccupied. Just opens up more things to worry about.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 7, 2007)

Judy999 said:


> Do you think that someone had a card to your room and just opened it - such as housekeeping or maintenance?
> 
> What is your guess as to who might have stolen the camera?  I am concerned as we leave things in our unit all the time with the door locked.
> 
> Judy



I am POSITIVE that someone from the resort took the camera whether it was housekeeping or someone else. The camera turned up missing between the hoiurs we were gone from the unit. We know the camera and case were in the unit when we left because of the converstation we had as we were getting ready to walk out the door. That conversation was about taking the large camera or leaving it. We know that when we returned neigther of us moved or touched the camera as neigther had reason to before packing to leave that night. We know it was not in the unit or our car as both had minimal amounts of stuff in them as we were only staying a total of 4 nights (one hotel room and three nights at Branson Woods). We had packed very few items as we could wash our clothes daily. 

There is no doubt in my mind that someone from the resort was responsible for this happening. Either staff that had key card access to all the rooms or staff that perhaps issued a card to one of our neighbors that would open our door. The reason for my belief that it was a staff member and not another guest is two fold. One, they HAD assigned someone else to our room after we had arrived and their key DID NOT work in our door. Lord knows she tried until we finally opened the door to tell her she had the wrong unit. Her paperwork was almost the same as ours except hers was for the A & B units. Still, even though the desk staff had double assigned the unit and had given her keys, none of theirs worked for our unit. The second is what the maintenance man said after reading our electronic lock. That was a question of, "Has anyone had to let you into your room today?" The answer to that question was no. Especially since we had be gone between the hours of 9:00 AM and 4:30 PM. Anyone who entered our unit between those hours was not us. During that time we were either driving to Mansfield, MO, Spending time at the Baker Creek Graden Festival, touring the Ingel's Wilder farm or driving home. Receipts from the activties such as gas purchased on the way there and tickets purchased at the Ingels Wilder farm could easily prove that out. 

No, I'm pretty certain it was a staff member who saw some easy pickin's and took it. The sad part is all told, everything in that bag was two or three years old and well used; even if it looked brand new. My experience so far with digital camera's and our usage of them is they tend to last 3 or 4 years. All told the depreciated value of all items was probably around $100 and the camera was old enough I was already contemplating it's replacement. Someone has risked their job for what amounted to, at most, half a weeks pay and probably more like 1/3 to 1/4 weeks pay. The net result really doesn't look to good unless there is a group of theifs working the resort for someone who fences the items stolen and they deal in enough volume to make it a secone income. Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 7, 2007)

bobcat said:


> I would put a claim in with the resort. Let the trading Co know also. I would also call local police dept. and report it. If the resort does not want to pay the claim, I would tell them I am going to the local papers and tell my story. You reported to two places ,you should be safe. The resort told you some one went into your unit. That said,it is the resorts fault. I never heard of  a resort allowing people into a unit after they left. It sounds more like someone working there is doing it. The resort told you they have had this problem. It is their problem. They do not want you to go to local police or the paper. I would even call my lawyer if they do not pay and let them pay your legal fees. Did you ever think if one of your love ones were in the unit when it happened. They could have been in danger.I am just bringing up a point. Glad everybody is safe.



They did not tell me someone went into my unit. I only assumed that from the question, "Did someone have to let you into your unit?" A reasonable assumption IMO but not a 100% affirmative that someone had entered my unit. 

The resort clearly states that they are not responsible for lost or stolen articles and I'm not willing to waste time fighting over such a small amount. I am willing to bring file reports and hope the resort would get rid of any employee the strongly suspected of stealing from guests. As far as I'm concerned Westgate does not owe me anything other than an apology which I have received from their security department. If their insurance does by some miracle cover such an occurance or if the resort wants to make any type of settlement offer on their own part, without me hounding them for it, then it would be appreciated and I would tend to sing the praises of how Westgate went above and beyond what they had to do without being pushed into any action. From past experiences over such trivial matters I don't truely expect that to happen. 

Calling and attorny would cost considerably more than just replacing the camera and would likely net me the same results. Past filing a police report and filing a security report, there really is nothing left to do. As for the paper, unless it's a BIG theft ring at the hotels they're not going to report it. Since Branson lives almost exclusively off the tourist trade, do you really believe the papers are going to make a big deal over hotel/timeshare thefts and scare away tourists and their dollars from local business's that advertise with them? Especially over one digital camera at a timeshare resort? No, if anything will be done it will be through security and the police. The police will only get involved if there is a major problem with hotel thefts in Branson to protect Branson from bad PR that would drive tourists away. Resort security/management will simply get rid of the employee without fanfare to protect the reputation of the resort. I'm afraid that's about the best I can hope for. 

Howeve, in the future I'm certain I will never feel so secure in a timeshare unit as to ever leave anything of value lying around for such easy pickings as I did this time. It would have been so easy for me to lock the camera up in my suitcase or put it back in the bedroom where someone would have had to do much more than open the door and make a quick grab for the camera case. In the end I got lazy rather than remaining diligent in protecting my personal belongings and while I'm not at fault for the lose, I could have done more to prevent it.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 11, 2007)

*Timeshare Room Security*

I always put my camera and computer in the trunk of the car when I leave the room for any extended time.  I've read where heat in the trunk can ruin a laptop, but I've never had a problem.  At the least, I've put them in an obscure place in the room...like under my dirty underwear.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 11, 2007)

Kozman said:


> I always put my camera and computer in the trunk of the car when I leave the room for any extended time.  I've read where heat in the trunk can ruin a laptop, but I've never had a problem.  At the least, I've put them in an obscure place in the room...like under my dirty underwear.




I think if I'd have had it in an out of the way place it would never have been an issue. We've never had so much as a dime taken from us in a timeshare so I had become a little to lazy. 

Temps were running in the high 90's to low 100's while we were there. I'm sure the temps would have been higher had we left anything in the car. Oddly enough I wouldn't have taken the camera for fear the heat would possibly harm or ruin it. Looks as if I should have just taken my chances with the heat in the car. 

I would have thouht that maybe Westgate would have followed up with at least a letter of apology or something telling me the conclusion or progress of their security's investigation. It will be disappointing if there is no follow up. Personally, I'm pretty much prepared to be disappointed. Companies really just don't seem to care if they project a less than caring attitude towards customers.


----------



## JLB (Aug 11, 2007)

Think Mr. Seagull took it?   

Guess it shows to go you why Branson was named the 35th most dangerous city in the US.


----------



## JLB (Aug 11, 2007)

Oops. Operator error.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Aug 11, 2007)

I always leave my camera, passport and eTicket printouts in the room safe, even if just running out for 5 minutes. 

Have never had a problem, hope I don't jinx myself for next trip


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 11, 2007)

JLB said:


> Think Mr. Seagull took it?
> 
> Guess it shows to go you why Branson was named the 35th most dangerous city in the US.
> 
> Sorry about your camera.



He might have. Lord knows his picture was everywhere I turned at the resort. I"m surprise they didn't have a few pics of him up in the unit or plastered over the bed in the bedroom. For inspiration they have pics of him all over the fitness center rather than TV's or motivational message posters. 

The camera was either two or three years old and, so far, in my experience, digital camera's generally last me maybe 3 to 4 years. Hopefully they pinpointed the culprit and fired them. It would serve them right if they lost their job and the camera quit working for them the next day or before they fenced it. 

I have a nice Cannon S1IS digital camera that's the screens have quit working so you can't see what you're taking a picture of. Maybe I'll start carrying that one around to see if I can get someone to steal it from me as well.


----------



## JLB (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't have your camera problems.  This week I took in a disposal that has been laying around awhile, just to see what was on it.  Interesting.

And no one has ever stolen one!  

Now, I would miss my Sony Handycam.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 12, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> I always leave my camera, passport and eTicket printouts in the room safe, even if just running out for 5 minutes.
> 
> Have never had a problem, hope I don't jinx myself for next trip


We have always left our notebook and camera equipment, if we didn't need the camera, on top of the table or the dresser in all our timeshares we own and so far, no problem but we put our important papers, etc. in the safe immediately. Most safes are too small to put the computer or a big camera case in with all the related stuff. I keep telling my SO to be more careful but he keeps saying that the resort personnel is screened for that otherwise they wouldn't be working there very long. I hope he is right and doesn't get robbed by a brand new employee. 

We always leave some change (money) laying around in the room here and in Mexico too but it was never ever taken by anyone. There are honest people around everywhere. I even found money in a drawer at one of the resorts we checked in and let the office know but nobody claimed it. 

However, we left some valuable stuff in the trunk of our car at Peruse Bay in Maui because we didn't want it on the beach with us while we both were snorkeling and that got stolen. There was no sign of break in so they must have had a copy of the key to open the trunk of the rental car. We now leave our doors unlocked or the windows open far enough so they will do no damage. This is what we were advised to do by the insurance company. I would not leave our luggage or anything of value in our car in HI or anywhere else.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 12, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> The downside to putting your personal info on your camera is that now the thief and fellow associates know where you live and that your house is probably unoccupied. Just opens up more things to worry about.


I remember reading your post and agree with you 100%. We use a Post Office box address and never give our address out to anyone unless we know the person well and trust them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> I always leave my camera, passport and eTicket printouts in the room safe, even if just running out for 5 minutes.
> 
> Have never had a problem, hope I don't jinx myself for next trip



This room did not have a safe to put stuff in.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow that really does stink!  We travel with a couple of digital cameras including a DSLR . . . also a laptop.  I have never worried about any of them in hotels or timeshare resorts.

You may want to look into your homeowners insurance to see if you have coverage that may cover such a loss.


----------



## aptiva (Aug 12, 2007)

After many years of T/Sharing
This past Spring we were sitting in our unit in Seattle when the door opened (No knocking first) & a maintenance man stood there. Surprised to see us he muttered "sorry" & shut the door.
On inquiring about why he would be entering our unit==front office was shocked!!
Needless to say we will be ever so careful  from now on.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Wow that really does stink!  We travel with a couple of digital cameras including a DSLR . . . also a laptop.  I have never worried about any of them in hotels or timeshare resorts.
> 
> You may want to look into your homeowners insurance to see if you have coverage that may cover such a loss.



I'm sure it does but, there's a $500 deductable and I would not want a claim filed against my insurance for such a small loss. To many claims big or small and your rates can either go up or you can be cancelled. As it stands now our homeowners has gone up 50% over the last 9 years. I think I'll save my claims history for something larger. 

Besides the worry of putting small claims on something I hold for catastrophic losses, the depreciated value of everything lost was maybe $100. Even with replacement cost coverage, which I carry, I'd be lucky to break the deductable amount of $500. The camera new only cost $279 and the 4.5 GB of memory cards can now be purchased for around $70 brand new. The 8 rechargable batteries were nearing the end of their usefull life and I'm pretty sure I can replace them for lest than $30. The charger for the rechargable batteries was not in the case. The case probably only cost me around $20.

So if I had to replace everything new, I could probably do it for around 350 to $400. That's at least $100 short of my deductable. Since everything was 2 to 3 years old the depreciated value was probably getting close to $100.

At this point, what I feel is really sad is that, other than the security guard there has been no communication from the resort or the management company. I guess their feelings are "Oh well." Since we were timeshare exchange guests I guess they feel incidents like this won't hurt or bother them. Of course, any hotel or other corporation would probably be doing the same. Customer service really only seems to be lip service and I guess everyone is scared to death to follow up for fear of possibly admitting fault and winding up being held responsible/accountable for the financial end of any loss. Best just to shut up rather than possibly compromise any legal position and end up being held liable seems to be the name of the game.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 13, 2007)

We had some money stolen out of our wallets at a beach resort in North Carolina.  What the thief did was steal a few 20's from our wallets, thinking we may not even notice or thought we just lost track of our spending.  We filed a report with the office.  Turns out they had a local citizen under observation who would walk the halls and see when people were heading to the beach.  He knew how to break in even though there were electronic locks.  The police arrested him and a couple of years later we got a check in the mail for $14.00.  And the resort gave us a free dinner, so we only lost about $40 or so.


----------



## bruwery (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hide everything*

A thing to keep in mind - particularly in hotels where there are daily cleanings - is that housekeeping usually leaves the door open while they're doing their thing.  I've wandered in and out of several hotel rooms and timeshare units (when I wasn't even staying at them) checking out the fancy accommodations.

I did a lot of this on my first trip to Maui several years ago.  My wife and I wandered into rooms at the Sheraton, the Westin, the Ritz Carlton, etc. trying to determine what made them worth $500/night when we were staying in a 1,500 sq ft beachfront condo for $350/night.  If the maid spotted us, we'd merely say "hi, just looking" and wander off.

A person criminally inclined would have no problem taking off with objects lying in plain sight.

When I'm in Vegas, I frequently wander back to my room during the day.  I get bored gambling (or tilt and blow all my money) and just want to drink a quiet beer and watch the construction out my window, or stare at the mountains.  On many occasions, I've wandered back while housekeeping was cleaning the room.  If they're busy with the bathroom, I can walk in and out without them ever even seeing me.  (Especially at The Orleans, where the bathroom is on the far end of the room).  On one occasion, I actually retrieved someting from my suitcase and left without being spotted.

On others, they've seen me, and I've grabbed something off the desk, or from my suitcase, merely saying "I forgot my phone", or whatever I'm retrieving.  They never question me.  In most cases, I don't think they even know what I'm saying because of the language barrier.

Hotels should modify their policies so that housekeeping closes the door behind them.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hide everything*

After reading the last two posts, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 13, 2007)

Keep an eye on Ebay. Look for a seller from the Branson area. Never know what will turn up on ebay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 13, 2007)

I believe the reason hotels have the maid leave the doors open is a feable attempt to keep honest people honest. In other words keep them in sight so they are tempted to steal. Not give them a private locked room to go through your suitcase trying on clothes to see if anything looked good on them or if you had anything hidden that would take them some time to find. Either way, door open or door closed, someone is going to have easy access to your stuff.

In our case, no one was even suppose to be in our room. The midweek cleaning wasn't until the next day and this resort did not have daily service. No doubt stealing from tourists is can be easy picking. I just hope they have an idea who was resonpsible and the get rid of them. The problem is, it will just show a termination and I'm sure they'll catch on at anothre property in a day or two.

It would be great if I suddenly received any compensation from the resort. I don't think I'll hold my breath but if I do hear from them, I'll be certain to post the positive outcome.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2007)

stevedmatt said:


> Keep an eye on Ebay. Look for a seller from the Branson area. Never know what will turn up on ebay.




I spent a little time looking on E-bay before going to work tonight. There's a LOT of Kodak Z740's on E-bay right now. Some new, some used. To many to really worry about chasing down one that "might" have been mine. Plus, there wasn't any distinguishing marks on the camera to set it appart from any other of the same make and model. Even if I do come across one from the Branson area it would be impossible to prove it had been mine so I'm afraid it would be an exercise in futility. 

It did give me a thought though. Most camera's have an internal memory that few people would think to check. I think I'll have my wife take my picture using the internal memory (or me take her picture) and leave it on the camera's we presently have. If we ever run into this situation again and a camera matching the description of the one we lost comes up, we could always go to the internal memory to see if that picture is still there. Should make it easier to prove that the camera is actually ours if our picture is stored in it's internal memory. You could even time/date stamp it so that you can prove when the picture was taken as well.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 14, 2007)

or you could check the serial number.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course that's assuming I can find the serial number.  Actually, I do have the original box with the serial number. I probably even have the receipt if I look around a little. 

I did check out the prices of Kodak's replacements for the one that was stolen and they're acutally $50 cheaper and have more options than the old camera. 

Really, other than the fact that someone stole something from me and the resort has staff that feel it's more profitable to steal than work for them it's not a huge deal. I would like to see a little more conern/compasion/apology from the resort but I hardly expect any of that to actually happen.


----------

